# New Holster



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Here is something new for you revolver guys. Galco is now making a Summer Comfort for the 4" N frame and the 4" L frame. The cool thing about this holster is that only the barrel goes in the waistband. The cylinder rides at the belt level. This will dramatically increase the comfort of an IWB for large bore and .357 revolvers.

Check out the inset photos of this link.
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterT3Options.asp


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Mr Bill I just might get me one of them.:smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Putting the cylinder above the belt will also enhance concealability, because you don't have a thick belt laying over the fattest part of the gun. Not that this is a novel approach or anything. I think the late, great Bruce Nelson did it back in the 1970s.


----------

